# I use to catch Mingo now can,t find em



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

Have the lion fish eaten them all?
Are they in deep water now?
Point me in the right direction
Thanks


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

give me the numbers you used to catch them on and I tell you where they went Not really. They move around normally 100 + ft sometime a little less


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Short, short snapper seasons. Better electronics, internet, side scan sonars, people selling numbers. People are targetting beeliners more than ever. Better electronics, internet, side scan, and reef pirates are letting people that used to be completely incompetent find them. Need to get on offshore and away from the fishing pressure to catch them.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Go to the edge or farther.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

They used to not really be targeted but since the CFH and restaurant association get all the ARS recreational fisherman have moved to scraps and scraps are thin in close. Have to move offshore where they are plentiful.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Plenty of mingo around. Go deeper. They move around. Look around 300' for the fat ones.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I consistently catch them at 180+.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

during snapper season this year we were catching small ones in 60-70' of water... shallowest I've ever caught them... public numbers too...


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> Plenty of mingo around. Go deeper. They move around. Look around 300' for the fat ones.


Seriously ? How deep do those things go ? I thought 200 was deep for them.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

jcasey said:


> Seriously ? How deep do those things go ? I thought 200 was deep for them.


I've caught them in 600' of water.... along with red snapper


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

stauty trout said:


> I've caught them in 600' of water.... along with red snapper


Hmm.. Well I'll be damned.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

They weren't at the edge today or weren't biting. I think we kept 5 legal ones. Caught AJs, king, bobos, shark, but the current was wicked and the mingos uncooperative.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jcasey said:


> Seriously ? How deep do those things go ? I thought 200 was deep for them.


I would target between 200-350'. Not saying you won't catch em shallower, but that's where I would look.

The Banax Kaigen 500 electric reels are nice on those trips.

I'll post some pics next weekend if the weather allows.


----------



## snake 166 (Oct 2, 2007)

SnapperSlapper said:


> Short, short snapper seasons. Better electronics, internet, side scan sonars, people selling numbers. People are targetting beeliners more than ever. Better electronics, internet, side scan, and reef pirates are letting people that used to be completely incompetent find them. Need to get on offshore and away from the fishing pressure to catch them.


The latests innovation is the use of trolling motors to hold up. Now any idiot can hold over a spot hands and anchor free.


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

Funny thing kind of related to this. We were in Destin the other day and stopped at Whole Foods and walked over to check out the fish. They had red snapper at $8/lb and mingo labeled beeliners at $11/lb. Also had really fresh lion fish at $10/lb. I hope the tourists are not figuring out that mingo is better eating than ARS. It will be all over for that fishery too.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> I would target between 200-350'. Not saying you won't catch em shallower, but that's where I would look.
> 
> The Banax Kaigen 500 electric reels are nice on those trips.
> 
> I'll post some pics next weekend if the weather allows.


Post those pics. I want to see how big those unmolested deep mingo are.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Here are a couple throwback pics of some deep water mingo. Rocks just ne of mp255 if I remember right. Around 300 ft. Not much pressure 65 miles offshore on them.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Last weekend with a 2 man limit and some red grouper and gag and 2 scamp.




During federal snapper season 


We usually fish between 260' - 320'
Electric reel all the way.


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

"A" Team caught plenty on the Edge yesterday morn (Sunday).


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

That's the ones I'm talking about!!
Nice mingos


----------

